# Fish recipes for people who don't like fish



## Eric_C

Sounds odd but we're trying to eat as healthy as possible and there are some good side effects from Salmon and other fishes.

The problem is, I don't like fish unless its fried and even then I'm not excited about it, but obviously that defeats the purpose.

We eat low fat but not fat free.  We will make a more rich dinner as long as we offset it during other meals, same goes for sodium so nothing that involves heavy sauces or dripping in butter.

Alot of Chicken and Piedmontese beef has been fantastic for us.  We have alot of Middle Eastern salads and prefer olive oil over butter.

Fish is what we are missing...we've tried Tuna Steaks, Swordfish, etc but I just can't get past a few bites without the taste starting to bother me.

So any suggestions?  Only requirements are that the portion size is around 4-5g saturated fat and sodium under 1000mg.  Those numbers are still pretty high but for the once a week we might have it I can cut down during lunch or breakfast to still hit our targets.

Love spicey food and willing to try anything.  The wife loves fish of all kinds so this is just for my consideration.

Thanks


----------



## licia

If you aren't mad about the 'fish taste', you would enjoy tilapia.  It has a wonderful taste, but not "fishy". Part of my family almost refuse to eat fish, but love that.


----------



## Eric_C

Thats it, its the fish taste.

Its not even the fact I don't care for it.  I don't care for Chicken either, unless its drenched in something bad for me, but I eat it.

Fish taste just gets me almost to the point of gagging after eating more than a few bites.

We'll give it a try tonight.

Thanks!


----------



## Robo410

fish responds well to a teriaki marinade, a Thai peanut sauce, and curry.  Broiling fish with such sauces is a quick and flavorful way to go.  serve with couscous or brown rice and a favorite greens.  quite good.


----------



## texasgirl

you can also rub just about any fish, even the bad fishy, dirty tasting ones with this. You will be very surprised. I use it right before I bread for frying. Let the rub set for the time it takes to heat the oil and then, leaving a thin layer on it, bread as normal. We use Bass pro shop's seasoned package.

1/2 yellow mustard ans 1/2 Frank's hot sauce. I don't know where you are, but, here we have sand bass that is really fishy and I can't eat it.....UNTIL, I tried this. It takes out the dirty taste.


----------



## cara

tex, is yellow mustard something special?
and I asked Frank about his Sauce, but he says it doesn't fit with fish...  
so what is Frank's sauce?


----------



## amber

I've use the terryaki sauce like Robo mentioned, along with some scallions and it tastes great.  Go easy on the terryaki because it contains sodium I think, but you dont need much, maybe one tablespoon per serving.  I like franks hot sauce too, like texasgirl mentioned, though I havent tried it on salmon/other fish.


----------



## GB

How about a fish stew? There are some real good ones loaded with veggies and they can be spicy too. There are often times lots of flavors going on in stews like that so the flavor you don't like could be masked enough that you might not notice it.


----------



## QSis

Eric, 

I'm a former non-fish-eater, but I absolutely LOVE this recipe by Tyler Florence.  It works well with halibut, haddock, cod, tilapia, and any WHITE fish.  Delicious!  

I also adore deep-fried fish and chips, but maybe that doesn't fit in with your dietary plans.

Lee

Halibut, Prosciutto, Capers – Tyler Florence
 
1/2 cup all-purpose flour 
Salt and freshly ground salt and pepper 
2 (6-ounce) halibut fillets 
Extra-virgin olive oil 
3 tablespoons butter 
2 slices prosciutto, cut into strips 
1/2 cup white wine 
1/2 lemon, juiced 
2 teaspoons capers 
2 tablespoons chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley plus whole sprigs, for garnish 
 
Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F.
 
Put the flour on a deep plate or in a shallow bowl and season well with salt and pepper. Dredge the fish in the flour. Put a large skillet over medium-high heat, add 1 tablespoon oil and the butter and get the skillet hot. Add the fillets and cook until browned on 1 side, 2 to 3 minutes. At the same time, add the prosciutto and cook, stirring, to brown. Then flip the fish, put the skillet in the oven, and roast until the fish is just cooked through, about 10 minutes. 
 
Remove the fish to 2 serving plates. Dump the prosciutto out onto paper towels to drain. Put the skillet back over medium heat. Add another tablespoon olive oil, the white wine, lemon juice, capers, the remaining 2 tablespoons butter and the parsley and bring to a boil; boil until reduced and thickened. Season with salt and pepper. Pour the sauce over the fish, top with the prosciutto, and serve immediately.


----------



## valnaples

You might try this recipe from Epicurious for Honey-Ginger Salmon...pretty spicy if you increase the chipotle chiles -- no fat and I'm thinking very low sodium but it may depend on what brand of hoisin sauce you buy.  I usually make extra sauce and put it over rice; I line my baking pan with foil, too, helps with clean-up:

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/recipe_views/views/5908


----------



## auntdot

One half of us loves fish, me, the other part does not, but will eat a whole fish in a Chinese restaurant.  Have never figured that part out.

So generally I only have fish when we go out, which is not often anymore.

Love fish any way, including sashimi.  Never order sushi, just gimme the raw fish.

Although I love the oily fish, the blue fish, the mackeral, those are not the ones for the fish haters. (Although I am not a real fan of salmon, go figure.)

Agree that the white fleshed fishies have less of a 'fish' flavor.  And if you fry them, rather than bake or broil, the fish flavor comes through less.

Tilapia and farm raised catfish have about as little fish taste as one could want.

But why bother? 

Eric C there are many ways to eat healthy.  If you do not like fish, why eat it? You can get protein in many forms; life is too short to eat stuff you do not like.

As for me, I have my mind set on making a mess of smelt.


----------



## ironchef

Why don't you make something like a cioppino, cacciuco, or bouillabase? You can add fish into that, but you won't really get that fishy flavor or aroma because of the shellfish and tomato based cooking liquid.


----------



## Eric_C

Thanks all for suggestion Tiliapa although I can't find the person now who first posted about it.

We had that tonight with a Pineapple spicey salsa.  It was great compared to other fish dishes I have had.  Took no time to cook and had great consistency when it was done.

Its for sure better than anything else I've had and had no trouble finishing my portion.  Just have to cut down on the hot peppers next time, little too spicey  

As far as why eat fish when I don't like it....the wife likes Chicken and I only really care for it certain ways, none of which are good for you.   Eating low fat and healthy is tough so we balance things out.  Having fish tonight means I got to have real sour cream on my baked potatoe versus fat free.

The wife doesn't care for red meat and we never ate much of it because of its saturated fat content.  When I found a local supplier for Piedmontese beef my eating life changed, red meat 7 days a week  

So, she puts up with beef and I put up with the fish.  

Its a 'free' meal for me as far as fat.  I had my cholesterol tested and it was 252.  I tried all the books and recipes, they all tasted like crap.

We put together our own diet, menu, and system.  My bad cholesterol went from 172 to 99 in 8 weeks.

I go out to lunch and have what I want pretty much, just know when I get home I watch very carefully, having this fish allows me more free ranges during the day when its tougher to eat healthy.

Not to mention cost...this stuff is cheap!  We buy hormone free organic chicken at 4.99 a lb, our Piedmontese ground sirloin is $9.99 a lb.   Enough Tiliapa tonight to feed us both and meet our portion size was $2.72.

Even though I may not care for fish, I do find satisfaction in the compromises we both make when it comes to dinner.


----------



## Chausiubao

I'm not sure if steamed fish has a fishy taste but you can give it a try. 

take a tilapia and clean it well, then salt the outside and the inside, and use some sliced ginger on the outside. You'll want to steam it for 10 min or so, up to 15 depending on the size of the fish. While thats steaming. slice up some green onions lengthwise and fry them in soy sauce and olive oil. Then when the fish is done, just plate it and pour the sauce on top. 

But thats just the chinese way.


----------



## Piccolina

I'm not the biggest fish lover of all time either, as I child it was the one food that I would not eat (otherwise very adventerous in the cuisine area). As I grew up I began to like some fish like fresh salmon, a great tuna steak and swordfish. One thing I found was that if the fish is really fresh a lot of the smell that so many of us dislike is non existant. A fresh fish smells more like seawater, and should not feel slimy. 

Good ways to eat fish without staring a whole fillet (or fish) in the face is to add pieces to a flavourful casserole, use them in Mexican inspired wraps and as part of stir-fry. 

A very mild flavoured fish that I just cooked this Saturday is "whiting". It's delicate though, which means a fish spatula comes in handy - or it's great for shreding and adding to dishes.


----------



## Chausiubao

yes fresh fish is always the most awesome thing. Check the eyes, the gills, and the springiness of the flesh. eyes should be all shiny like its alive! And the gills shouldn't be grey yet, but reddish. Or I might be wrong, but thats what my mom told me, and so far it hasn't lead me astray.


----------



## jkath

Eric! I can't handle the taste of fish either, and I really really want to like it!

Growing up in a beach town, we had fish at least once/week and I never liked it. I still don't, but the h really does. The only way I've ever had it where I actually ate my whole meal was some cod that was battered and fried. 
There was another time I ate about 1/3 of the meal when it was coated with chopped almonds and had a creamy lemony kind of sauce on top.

I'm quite happy to hear of your tilapia experience with the pineapple salsa! Maybe there's hope for me too!


----------



## urmaniac13

Here is a recipe that I am sure you would enjoy even if you are not a seafood fan.  Ocean perch is a firm white fish with very little "fishy odour", plus being cooked with orange zest and juice, what fishiness would have been left get almost perfectly neutralized.  It is wonderfully aromatic of the orange flavour, and although we usually use butter for this recipe, I am sure olive oil can be used if you want to keep it on a healthy side.  I hope you will enjoy it!!

Orangy Ocean Perch fillets.


Pat dry, lightly salt and coat the fillets with flour.
Grate the skin of one ruby orange, and squeeze out the juice and save.
Sautè the fillet with butter (or olive oil).
Turn up the heat and pour the juice and the zest, and let the juice almost evaporate (but not completely dry).
Scoop out the fillets, keep warm.
Add about a cup of milk in the skillet, let the sauce thicken.
Pour the sauce on to the fillet, garnish with chopped parsley and enjoy.


----------



## jkath

That really sounds good! Bravo!


----------



## texasgirl

cara said:
			
		

> tex, is yellow mustard something special?
> and I asked Frank about his Sauce, but he says it doesn't fit with fish...
> so what is Frank's sauce?


 
cara, you nut 
Frank's hot sauce is almost like tobasco, but, it has a much better flavor to it. And yellow mustard isn't special over here. It's a condiment we use on things like hot dogs.


----------



## mish

Salmon, shrimp and lobster are among some of my faves. If you don't care for the taste of fish and are on a restricted diet, there's a plethora of lite dressings (flavors) out there to use as a marinade or use as a dressing for a seafood salad, etc. I recommend subscribing to Cooking Light & buying the computer program. Any recipe you like can be added & transformed into a 'lighter' dish, and you will see the #s. Additionally, there's nothing wrong with salmon or tuna from a can/pouch packed in WATER. Paella is one of my faves. Here is a link for some ideas using salmon. However, you can sub fish of choice:

http://www.cookinglight.com/cooking/search/results/1,14413,recipes,00.html?query=salmon

If you don't care for the taste of fish here are some more thoughts:

Croquettes/Patties

Pasta (lots of options - hot or cold)

Taco Salad

Waldorf-like Salad

Kebobs - mushrooms, onions, peppers

Won tons (i.e. crab rangoon), steamed

Bisque

Smoked salmon pizza (low fat cream cheese, dill or basil, red onions, tomatoes) on pita bread

Salmon or tuna Loaf

Lasagna

Tacos

Seafood Mousse or Souffle

&

Tossed in risotto with lemon zest and asparagus
Crumbled on top of a Caesar Salad
Added to a bowl of Miso Soup
Topping a pizza crust with red onions and creme fraiche
Placed on Endive leaves as an elegant appetizer
Atop a fresh tomato salad with basil and olive oil
Inside a chilled martini glass, with cherry tomatoes, lime, and avocado
On top of chilled sliced cucumbers, with rice wine vinegar, and chopped mint
Tossed in pasta with mushrooms and fresh herbs
Layered on a bagel with cream cheese
Mixed with sour cream and chives for a great dip
Tossed with shredded cabbage and a wasabi vinaigrette
Chopped and tossed into hot Corn Chowder
On crackers
Edited to add:  you can add seafood/fish to a frittata, omelette or quiche as well.


----------



## mish

Lemon Fettuccine With Smoked Salmon 

2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
3 teaspoons minced fresh garlic
1/3 cup rehydrated, drained and julienned sun-dried tomatoes
Juice and zest of 2 small lemons, divided
1/4 cup cold butter cut into pieces
2 tablespoons chopped fresh Italian parsley
1 tablespoon chopped fresh oregano
1 (3-ounce) pouch Smoked Salmon, flaked into bite-size pieces
1/2 pound fettuccine, cooked according to package directions
3 tablespoons toasted pine nuts
Grated Parmesan cheese
Chopped fresh basil 

In large skillet, in hot oil, sauté garlic. Add tomatoes and lemon juice; sauté 1 minute longer. Add cold butter, lemon zest, parsley and oregano. Stir until butter has melted and mixture has thickened slightly; remove from heat. Gently fold in salmon. Pour salmon-lemon mixture over fettuccine; gently toss until coated. Sprinkle with pine nuts, Parmesan cheese and fresh basil.


----------



## kadesma

Wow Mishy,
lots of wonderful ideas in there.   You've done it again..Always there to lend a hand and with wonderful ideas that give us something to work with..Thank you.

kadesma


----------



## mish

kadesma said:
			
		

> Wow Mishy,
> lots of wonderful ideas in there. You've done it again..Always there to lend a hand and with wonderful ideas that give us something to work with..Thank you.
> 
> kadesma


 
Thank you, kadesma.  If I could, I would probably eat seafood and/or pasta 7 days a week.  I'm working on a recipe for a salmon/asparagus lasagna with white sauce... perhaps adding some sun-dried tomatoes.


----------



## kadesma

mish said:
			
		

> Thank you, kadesma. If I could, I would probably eat seafood and/or pasta 7 days a week. I'm working on a recipe for a salmon/asparagus lasagna with white sauce... perhaps adding some sun-dried tomatoes.


When you get it ready, let me know, I'd love to have the recipe..I enjoy most seafood, about the only thing I don't really care for is sea bass, the rest I enjoy it a lot. In fact for our anniversary, DH, was surprised I ordered linguine and scampi, when there was rack of lamb with a rosemary, honey,port sauce..The pasta and scampi was just perfect.  I've become more of a fishchicken eater instead of beef as I've gotten older..Hope I'm not reverting to baby days and MUSH 

kadesma, dodn't forget to post that recipe...


----------



## vyapti

Eric_C said:
			
		

> Sounds odd but we're trying to eat as healthy as possible and there are some good side effects from Salmon and other fishes.
> 
> The problem is, I don't like fish unless its fried and even then I'm not excited about it, but obviously that defeats the purpose.


 
I'm the same way.  I don't like anything fishy, but I'm trying to get more fish into my diet - and expose my kids to seafood. 

I've found that you can poach fish (I've done tilapita and catfish) in chicken broth and it takes away that fishy taste.  For the poaching liquid, I fry some onions, garlic and celery in a little olive oil.  Add chicken broth and water (3 cups water to 1 cup broth) and some white wine and lemon juice and let it simmer for 20 minutes.  Poach the fish in this liquid.


----------



## BreezyCooking

FRESH fish - regardless of the way it's prepared - should NEVER smell or taste "fishy".  Even strong oily types like mackerel & bluefish, should never smell or taste fishy.

If you're having a problem with "fishy" fish utilizing any recipe whatsoever, you need to find another source for your seafood.  You shouldn't have to use specific cookery methods to keep your fish from being smelly.  That's ridiculous.  What's happening is you're just purchasing seafood that is either too old or has been stored poorly.


----------



## vyapti

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> What's happening is you're just purchasing seafood that is either too old or has been stored poorly.


What do you do to make sure that you're getting good fish?  Is it worth spending twice the price to get it at a fish market?


----------



## BreezyCooking

Well, I grew up on the waterfront, so I'm used to really fresh fish.

But that said, now that I'm here in Virginia, one rule I follow is to NEVER EVER buy seafood prewrapped in plastic. That's a first-class guarantee that what you're buying is old.

Second - fresh raw fish fillets should not show signs of flaking unless it's a large fillet like cod, which naturally flakes when raw. Other fish should be firm with no signs of flesh separation. 

Whole fish should look like they just jumped out of the water. Eyes clear, gills red, skin/scales shiny & bright.

And if push comes to shove, you should ask for a sniff. Really. And if it smells like anything other than a breath of fresh sea air - pass it buy. And if the service person gives you the evil eye for asking - too friggin bad; they're not the ones eating it.

The folks manning the seafood counters at our local markets here already know not to try to pass anything inferior on to me.  They know I'll return it.


----------



## Yakuta

So many great ideas.  I will try some and post back.  

I am not blessed like some others to live close to the ocean.  Here in the midwest it's tough to get extremely fresh fish.  To compensate I purchase fish at a Chinese market.  They have large fish tanks where they store their fish.  You can pick the one you want and they get it out and clean it, scale it and hand it to you.  I like to cook it the same day to ensure I get it at it's freshest best.  

Since you don't like fishy taste and like spicy food here is another idea.  This pleases my husband who eats spicy food and loves fried and other foods that are unhealthy in my books. 

Tandoori Fish

2 whole fish (I like Tilapia or Snapper but any white fish works fine).  The head should be discarded but the tail can be left intact.
Ensure the fish is scaled and cleaned and patted dry with a paper towel

In a bowl mix the following:
1 cup of plain yogurt
2 pinches of red food coloring
1/4 stick of grated ginger
2 cloves of garlic minced
1/4 tsp of red chilli powder 
juice of 1 lime
1/2 tsp of cumin powder
1/2 tsp of corrainder powder (freshly roasted and ground is the  best)
salt to taste

Mix all these ingredients in a bowl.  Adjust salt.  Place the fish in a baking dish and pour the marinade over it.  Let it marinate for an hour.  Bake in the oven (uncovered) for 45 minutes or until the fish is cooked.  

Serve the fish with the reserved marinade (the juices that release during cooking) and some sweet onion rings and slices of lime. 

It is really delicious and there is absolutely no fishy taste whatsoever.


----------



## expatgirl

If you're watching  calories and want flavor but not  an overly fish-tasting dish I  totally agree with  using tilapia as well as  orange roughy. . Both lend themselves well to broiling, baking, and micowaving.  I prefer broiling myself.  I brush a little olive oil on both sides and then sprinkle both sides with Lawry's Perfect Blend Seasoning and Rub for Fish.  Broil and then lightly squeeze a bit of lemon juice over them.   Light and delicious!  Serve with plain rice ,  steamed asparagus, and a salad,  and you will do your diet no harm.


----------



## licia

I'm going to try your recipe for the fish. That sounds good!


----------



## expatgirl

Here is a fish salsa recipe  that is very delicious served with grilled, broiled, or baked fish and is especially GREAT on  grilled salmon.  I served it to a real fish-phobic and she loved it. Just garnish your fish with it after you cook it and you're in for a real treat.

Salmon With Ginger Salsa (but it goes well with other firm-fleshed fish as well--tuna, mahi-mahi,  swordfish, sea bass, halibut, red snapper) 

2 peaches or mangoes, I've only used mangos because they are cheap here
1 large tomato, chopped (omit juice)
4 scallions (green onions) chopped
2 Tbsp. cilantro, chopped (to your taste--I love it--hubby doesn't)compromise
2 Tbsp. FRESH, peeled,-- ginger root, finely minced (powder will NOT due)you can freeze this baby, by the way, and it's great  chopped up and boiled in water for 5 minutes for an upset stomach--forget Pepto-Bismol--this is why people drink ginger-ale for an upset stomach

1 Tbsp. balsamic vinegar

###for you spicy people you could also add a bit of fresh chopped jalapeno but that's at your discretion and dependent on how hot your jalapenos are--ours at the grocer's have become "wimpy"

In a bowl, mix the first six ingredients together to make  the salsa.  Drizzle a bit of lemon juice over the fillets after you have grilled, broiled, or baked them and then serve with the salsa.  Yum!


----------



## Pat_T

*Fish recipes*

Having grown up in Florida, right on the Gulf of Mexico, has spoiled me.  The availability of fresh seafood and fish is amazing.  Yet, we rarely buy it.  Right now I have some tilapia filets in the freezer and about 5 lbs. of shrimp too.  Maybe it's time to whip them out and do something with them.

*Grilled Fish with Brazilian Garlic Marinade*



Recipe From: _The Barbecue Bible_.

6 cloves garlic, peeled and quartered 
1/2 medium onion, peeled and quartered 
1/2 red sweet pepper, cored and seeded 
2 Tblsp. olive oil 
1/4 cup dry white wine 
2 Tblsp. ketchup 
2 tsp. sweet paprika 
1 tsp. salt 
1/2 tsp. freshly ground black pepper 
1/4 cup freshly snipped cilantro 
1-1/2 lb. fish steak or fillets, such as sea bass, swordfish, tuna, or salmon -- cut 1" thick 

For marinade, combine the garlic, onion, red pepper, oil, wine, ketchup, paprika, salt, and pepper in a blender or food processor. Process until smooth. Transfer to a shallow baking dish and stir in cilantro. Add the fish, spooning marinade over fish. Marinate in refrigerator for 2-4 hours, turning occasionally. Drain fish, reserving marinade. Grill fish on rack of an uncovered grill directly over medium coals for 5 minutes. Turn fish and brush with reserved marinade. Grill 3-7 minutes longer or until fish flakes easily with a fork.


*SPICY GRILLED CATFISH
*
2 Tblsp. lime juice 
1/2 cup white wine 
1 Tblsp. dry mustard 
1 Tblsp. chili powder 
1 tsp. pepper 
1/4 cup fresh cilantro, chopped 
1/4 tsp. salt, optional 
1 lb. catfish fillets 
1 Tblsp. olive oil

Mix together lime juice, wine, mustard, chili powder, pepper, cilantro and salt, in a medium bowl. Add catfish to bowl and marinate for 15 minutes, then drain fillets. 
Prepare a grill or preheat the broiler. Lightly oil grill or broiler rack pan. Grill or broil fillets about 4 inches from heat source about 5 minutes a side or until fish flakes when tested with a fork. Baste with marinade while cooking. Makes 4 servings. 

Source: _Houston Chronicle_ - 3/8/00 


*Rex's Baked Grouper*


Recipe by Mrs. June Harrison. From _Beyond the Bay, A Collection of Recipes_. By the Jr. Service League of Panama City, FL.

2 lbs. fillet of grouper, skinned (or you can use tilapia)
1/2 tsp. salt 
1/4 tsp. pepper 
Butter or margarine 
3 Tblsp. lemon juice 
3 Tblsp. chopped scallion tops 
Dash of Tabasco 
1-1/2 cups sour cream 
1/2 cup mayonnaise 
Paprika 

Wash fillets and pat dry. Rub salt and pepper on fish and arrange in buttered baking dish in a single layer. Mix remaining ingredients except paprika. Spread over fillets. Sprinkle with paprika and bake at 375° F. for 15 minutes. Place under broiler a few minutes to brown. Serve immediately. Serves 4.


----------



## jayprice7

*Pineapple glazed salmon*

Jay’s Pineapple glaze/ syrup – 
excellent for Pork tenderloin, easter ham, Salmon, turkey, pancakes…just about anything
 
 
1 fresh pineapple
2 cups pineapple juice
2 cups brown sugar
1 tablespoon kosher salt (or sea salt)
½ teaspoon cinnamon
¼ teaspoon ground cloves
 
In a medium sauce pan, combine pineapple juice, brown sugar, salt, cinnamon, and cloves. Bring to a slow boil. Turn down heat as it comes to a boil, or the foam on top will boil over and make a HUGE sticky mess. Use a fat skimmer to remove the foam and impurities that rise to the top. After the foaming stops, turn up heat a bit to get to a steady boil. Boil until reduced by ½ and let cool. The remaining product should be a thick syrup. 
 
Ever wonder why pacific islanders, such as Samoans, are so darn big? The fresh pineapple has certain nutrients that are excellent for repairing damaged muscle tissue, but these nutrients dissipate within ½ hour of cutting the pineapple from outside of its husk. So be sure to serve the fresh pineapple within ½ hour from the time you make the first cut into the husk of the pineapple. 
 
If using as a syrup, and diced fresh pineapple to the mixture and serve immediately. 
 
If using as a glaze, add the diced pineapple to the mixture and coat the meat during the last 5-10 minutes of cooking. Garnish meat with slices/rings of the fresh pineapple and serve immediately.


----------



## Arreana

I'd really like to know more about the system you and your wife created, if you don't mind sharing.  I'm a diabetic looking for reasonable ways to have a wide variety of foods that appeal to my taste buds.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Arreana said:


> I'd really like to know more about the system you and your wife created, if you don't mind sharing.  I'm a diabetic looking for reasonable ways to have a wide variety of foods that appeal to my taste buds.



Which post are you asking for more info on?  There are almost 20,000 posts in this thread.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Which post are you asking for more info on?  There are almost 20,000 posts in this thread.


20,000?? If I hover over a page number it says 37 posts.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> 20,000?? If I hover over a page number it says 37 posts.



Oops, my mistake, I was looking at views...need...more...coffee


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oops, my mistake, I was looking at views...need...more...coffee


 I need more coffee too. Where do you see views? Is that in some listing of posts?


----------



## Snip 13

This recipe is nice and spicy and low fat too.

Fish Curry


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Snip 13 said:


> This recipe is nice and spicy and low fat too.
> 
> Fish Curry




Thanks for that recipe, Snip!  Perfect, I'm not fond of sweet curries.


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks for that recipe, Snip! Perfect, I'm not fond of sweet curries.


 
Ditto! It's only a pleasure. If I want dessert I'll make it seperately, no sweet curries for me either.


----------



## kadesma

This is good 2 lbx. cooked, cleaned and peeled shrimp. melted butter, add Cayenne amount you can handle and salt to taste,  saute the shrimps 3-4 min. Transfer with shrimp with a slotted spoon to a creole sauce and simmer 10 min. to make the creole sauce saute in 4-5 tab. melted butter 1 cup of green chopped bell pepper,1 cup chopped yellow onion, 1/2 cup chopped celery til soft, then add 1-28 can Italian tomatoes along with the liquid 4 cloves of crushed garlic,3-tab. chopped fresh parsley, 2 tab. paprika, salt, Cayenne oh about 1/4tea.,1 Tab. tomato pastel simmer 20-30 min then mix 1-tab. cornstarch and 2 tab. cold water blend into sauce cook a few more min to thicken, add your shrimp that you've removed from the butter with a slotted spoon. I like this over rice with either fruit salad or a green one like just plain romaine with evoo and vinegar.
kadesma


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> This is good 2 lbx. cooked, cleaned and peeled shrimp. melted butter, add Cayenne amount you can handle and salt to taste,  saute the shrimps 3-4 min. Transfer with shrimp with a slotted spoon to a creole sauce and simmer 10 min. to make the creole sauce saute in 4-5 tab. melted butter 1 cup of green chopped bell pepper,1 cup chopped yellow onion, 1/2 cup chopped celery til soft, then add 1-28 can Italian tomatoes along with the liquid 4 cloves of crushed garlic,3-tab. chopped fresh parsley, 2 tab. paprika, salt, Cayenne oh about 1/4tea.,1 Tab. tomato pastel simmer 20-30 min then mix 1-tab. cornstarch and 2 tab. cold water blend into sauce cook a few more min to thicken, add your shrimp that you've removed from the butter with a slotted spoon. I like this over rice with either fruit salad or a green one like just plain romaine with evoo and vinegar.
> kadesma



Criminey's, Ma!  It's only 5:30 in the morning and you have me wanting creole for breakfast.  Smells good!  Thanks!


----------



## Addie

cara said:


> tex, is yellow mustard something special?
> and I asked Frank about his Sauce, but he says it doesn't fit with fish...
> so what is *Frank's sauce?*


 
It is a brand name for Tabasco Sauce. It goes very well with seafood of all sorts.


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Criminey's, Ma! It's only 5:30 in the morning and you have me wanting creole for breakfast. Smells good! Thanks!


 Sorry bout that friend
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> Sorry bout that friend
> ma



Gives me something I can look forward to on the weekend.


----------



## Kylie1969

Snip 13 said:


> This recipe is nice and spicy and low fat too.
> 
> Fish Curry



Thanks Snip...I like the look of this one...we tried our first fish curry at our fave Indian restaurant the other week and it was really nice...so will try this one for sure


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Here are two recipes that I guarantee you and your family will just adore, and they don't taste fishy. The first, mahi-mahi in coconut caramel sauce, I sort of borrowed from the Ana Mandara Vietnamese restaurant in San Franciso's Ghirardelli Square, but it's no longer on their menu so I guess they won't mind. 

The second, Snapper Romano, was given to me by Kelly Bennett, one of the chefs at Scoma's, an extremely popular Italian seafood restaurant at Fisherman's Wharf, also in San Francisco.



[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Mahi-Mahi in Coconut Caramel Sauce*[/FONT]​ 


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Marinade:_[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]4 Tbs sesame oil[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]¼ cup lemon juice[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1/3 cup lite soy sauce[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1/3 cup hoi sin sauce[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 tsp turbinado sugar[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 Tbs chili garlic sauce[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 tsp Chinese five spice[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 tsp ground ginger[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Sauce:_[/FONT]



[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 cups demerara sugar[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 1/2 cups coconut milk[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]3 tablespoons Asian fish sauce [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1/4 cup minced shallots[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 Tbs minced fresh ginger[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 clove garlic, peeled and minced[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]fresh ground black pepper[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 scallions, white and green parts, sliced very thin[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Instructions:_[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Marinate mahi-mahi fillets for at least one hour, but no more than 4 hours. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]In a sauté pan or skillet, heat olive oil over medium-high heat until shimmering. Dry fish fillets with paper towels, season with salt and pepper, dredge in flour, and sauté until cooked through, 3 to 4 minutes per side. Fish is cooked through when it flakes easily with a fork. Remove fish and keep warm.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Place sugar in a 10- to 12-inch frying pan over medium heat. Whisk sugar until it is melted and dark amber colored, 3 to 5 minutes. Add 1/2 cup coconut milk. Mixture will bubble vigorously. Stir over medium heat until caramelized sugar is dissolved. Stir in fish sauce, shallots, ginger, garlic, and remaining coconut milk and stir over medium-high heat until desired thickness. Pour sauce over plated fish fillet, then garnish with scallions and sprinkle with fresh ground black pepper to taste. [/FONT]


*Snapper Romano*​ 
_[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ingredients:[/FONT] _

Fish


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]4 Pacific rock cod, or other firm fleshed fish fillets[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 cup all pourpose flour[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 Tbs olive oil[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]salt and pepper to taste[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Sauce[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 tsp garlic, finely chopped[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]½[/FONT] tsp lemon juice[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 Tbs butter, cubed and slightly chilled[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 Tbs Mushroom, sliced[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 Tbs yellow onion, sliced[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 scallion, white part only, sliced[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]¼[/FONT] tsp oregano[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 cups marinara sauce[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 cup bay shrimp[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]salt and pepper to taste[/FONT]
_Instructions:_

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]In a sauté pan or skillet, heat olive oil over medium-high heat until shimmering. Dry fish fillets with paper towels, season with salt and pepper, dredge in flour, and sauté until cooked through, 3 to 4 minutes per side. Remove fish and keep warm.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Reduce heat to medium, add garlic to the sauté pan and cook, stirring constantly, until it just starts to get golden brown, about 30 seconds. Remove from heat, add lemon juice and butter and swirl the pan until butter just melts. Add mushroom, onion, scallion, and oregano and sauté until soft. Add the marinara and shrimp and bring to a boil. Remove from heat and season with salt and pepper to taste. Pour sauce over fish fillets.[/FONT]


----------



## Kylie1969

kadesma said:


> This is good 2 lbx. cooked, cleaned and peeled shrimp. melted butter, add Cayenne amount you can handle and salt to taste, saute the shrimps 3-4 min. Transfer with shrimp with a slotted spoon to a creole sauce and simmer 10 min. to make the creole sauce saute in 4-5 tab. melted butter 1 cup of green chopped bell pepper,1 cup chopped yellow onion, 1/2 cup chopped celery til soft, then add 1-28 can Italian tomatoes along with the liquid 4 cloves of crushed garlic,3-tab. chopped fresh parsley, 2 tab. paprika, salt, Cayenne oh about 1/4tea.,1 Tab. tomato pastel simmer 20-30 min then mix 1-tab. cornstarch and 2 tab. cold water blend into sauce cook a few more min to thicken, add your shrimp that you've removed from the butter with a slotted spoon. I like this over rice with either fruit salad or a green one like just plain romaine with evoo and vinegar.
> kadesma


 
Lovely!


----------

